# ANASCI is the best board on the internet. Agree? Why/ Why not??



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 12, 2014)

I love you ANASCI....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 12, 2014)

Suck up knob gobbler
Just messing with you brother it really is a great board

This is by far my favorite. Eventhough I'm on 3 other boards


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 12, 2014)

of cos its the best board!! look at the number of zapping ?? basically NONE !! 

great camaraderie too !! :headbang:


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 12, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Suck up knob gobbler
> Just messing with you brother it really is a great board
> 
> This is by far my favorite. Eventhough I'm on 3 other boards



I'm on pm _meso_ and iron mag.... This is the best and the coolest bros...


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 12, 2014)

d2r2ddd said:


> of cos its the best board!! look at the number of zapping ?? basically NONE !!
> 
> great camaraderie too !! :headbang:



Yessah The brotherhood is awesome


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes sir we try and take care if each other close group here that's for sure.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 12, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Yes sir we try and take care if each other close group here that's for sure.[/QUOTE:


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 12, 2014)

The thing I like the best is that there's really no one calling others out just because they disagree with someones' post. And all that type of crap.


----------



## MattG (Jun 12, 2014)

Good people = my kinda ppl. No bullshit, no cocky pricks, friendly advice, tightly knit community of bros that care about each other...christ i think i have better friends here than real life even tho i havent met anybody.lol


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 12, 2014)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jun 12, 2014)

There's a real cool vibe here for sure!!


----------



## BigBob (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow....another thread where everyone agrees. Only at ANASCI.


----------



## jwgibbons (Jun 13, 2014)

Im finding myself here alot lately,  I dig it


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 13, 2014)

MattG said:


> Good people = my kinda ppl. No bullshit, no cocky pricks, friendly advice, tightly knit community of bros that care about each other...christ i think i have better friends here than real life even tho i havent met anybody.lol



Like PM...lol... I believe the board is managed by the same people I just don't understand why everyone is so much friendlier over here. Lol but I love it and that's why this is my main board


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 13, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Like PM...lol... I believe the board is managed by the same people I just don't understand why everyone is so much friendlier over here. Lol but I love it and that's why this is my main board



Same people but that one is much more popular/well known so it attracts more nitwits.


----------

